

Can I start my startup without being a company? - holycrab

As a 1 person startup, I don't want to deal with the extra luggage of being a company till I make sure that everything is working.
I will also be charging for the service.
So, is it ok to go solo (without becoming a company) as long as I pay the taxes?
======
benjdezi
I'm no expert but it seems to me that it leaves you without the legal
protection that a company can bring.

